# Rhinestone collars? Can you make your own



## Morejoy

I would love to get my Lola a rhinestone collar -- still would like it to be able to have a bell on it as well as the ability to stretch. Can you make them, are their kits, or someone know of a site to find them (for a reasonable price)


----------



## Tyson

www.catsplay.com


----------



## Ms_P

Tyson said:


> www.catsplay.com



Those are not cheap LOL 
But they are pretty


----------



## Morejoy

Thank you very much!! :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy

Why not buy a cat collar you can get some pretty snazzy ones these days!!!
Then buy some rhinestones and stick em on wiv superglue!!! Much cheaper!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyson

are there any collars more expensive than the rhinestones does anyone knkow?


----------



## Iamafairy

Im not sure where u are frm but I know Harrods in london does some nice ones. Ive heard diamond encrustd!!!!


----------



## Tyson

do they have a website?


----------



## Iamafairy

Well i think its just www.harrods.com


----------



## Tyson

im not from the UK but do you know rought what 10 pounds i think it is , is equivalent to in the US


----------



## Iamafairy

Well £1.00 = 1.88856 USD 

So about 18.80 usd


----------



## stefanie_farrell

I saw playboy collars about! :shock:


----------



## Iamafairy

Where did you see playboy collars????????


----------



## xXKatXx

Iamafairy said:


> Where did you see playboy collars????????



LOADS of playboy stuff!!! http://www.pamperedpuppy.com/shopping/brands/playboy/


----------



## Camilla

Yuck! Playboy is so naff...but thats only my opinion :lol: 

If you do make your own stuff dont try sticking anything with super glue, especially stones!!! A little puppy can easily chew it and swallow them!


----------



## sullysmum

I stuck on stones with super glue to a lead and coupler, they just come off after a while.


----------



## stelun

They are very pretty!


----------



## Iamafairy

Well sorry I suggested that I didnt know


----------



## [email protected]

*swarovski crystal*

hello, you can buy swarovski crystal encrusted collars and id tags. Elmo and roo have the id tags which were 25 pounds each.

www.petlondon.co.uk


----------



## sullysmum

*Re: swarovski crystal*



gembabes24-AT-hotmail.com said:


> hello, you can buy swarovski crystal encrusted collars and id tags. Elmo and roo have the id tags which were 25 pounds each.
> 
> www.petlondon.co.uk


 Not when you are living on a pension or low income you cant,lol


----------



## Richie

We got a really great swarovsky collar on ebay this monday- and it is only 20 dollars, I think that's really cheap. Can't wait to get it! We'll see if it works with a picture- will try to post it!

Richie's mom


----------



## Richie

Oh yeah, it works. They really have great stuff there- it's a good place to search


----------



## KJsChihuahuas

Instead of sticking them with super glue you need to use a Hot glue gun. You can get those at any Arts and Craft stores.


----------



## sullysmum

Richie said:


> We got a really great swarovsky collar on ebay this monday- and it is only 20 dollars, I think that's really cheap. Can't wait to get it! We'll see if it works with a picture- will try to post it!
> 
> Richie's mom


 That is really pretty, a harness would look nice in that too!


----------



## Simba

I tried to order a personalised rhinestone collar from www.catsplay.com for simba's valentines pressie LOL, but they dont ship to the uk  , 

Does anyone know of any uk company's that sell personalised rhinestone collars??


Thanks :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

petlondon.co.uk
they are expensive though

i got elmos from trixieandpeanut.com its pink with rhinestone name and is gorgoeus but i bought it about 6 months ago, but now they've added 24 dollar charge to uk!


----------



## NaliaLee

I live in Canada and I found this realllly cute baby blue collar with rinestones and a little blue bell on it at the dollar store for two dollars. Once I get my puppy (in a week) I will take a photo of him with it on. Its not stretchy but it is very pretty and looks more expensive than it was. Is everyone from the Uk here??


Nalia


----------



## NaliaLee

hey [email protected]
I love that little hooded jacket on your puppy where did you get that????


----------



## Cooper

I paid a guy to make Cooper a collar. I think I paid about $75 for it ... leather with metal studs with the Texas star on them. He wears it when he visits my friend on her ranch. It's very stylish to dress in western wear fashion on a ranch.


----------

